# Seed/Seedling Questions



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 21, 2021)

Good Afternoon,

I am a first time cultivator in the research phase of my first grow. I am wondering how people feel about the different types of seeds on the market. The pros and cons of each; Auto-Flower vs. Feminized vs. "Regular"

For my first grow, I selected a Skywalker Feminized seed. 

Then also, my first grow will be done with a 315W CMH inside a 3x3 Grow Tent. I planned on using the 315W CMH from seedling through flowering, but have been thinking that maybe I should get something a little less for the "Seedling Stage,"  like a 120-140W LED bulb in one of those little clip-on clamp lights. I would like to avoid spending even more money but I will if you all think it would be a much better move. If I did use the 315W for the seedlings, I would back it off about 2-3 feet as well (possibly more if needed but I wouldnt want them to stretch).

Thank you in advance for you feedback! I am very excited to dive into this hobby!


----------



## BoCoGrow (Mar 21, 2021)

Can't comment on the CMH light.  I'm running an LED that is pulling ~260 watts when the intensity is dialed down to 40% during the seedling stage.  RE the seed/plant type, it just comes down to what you're trying to accomplish.

Autos grow fast (8-12 weeks on average), and they tend to stay compact so they are good for stealth grows or any situation when the amount of available height is a concern (that is unless you are growing an XXL strain such as Dutch Passion's Ultimate auto strain).  Autos flower based on age and not on light schedule, so you don't need separate veg and flower tents, nor do you have to worry about light leakage into your tent with photos.  You can grow autos on a 24 lights on schedule if you want, though 20/4 and 18/6 are often recommended such that the plant has some lights out time to rest.  Something to keep in mind is that autoflowers can be more sensitive to nutrients (some strains like to chow down) but the general guidance is to start feeding nutes at 50% dosage since giving it more is a lot easier than trying to fix an auto with nute burn.

Feminized, as I'm sure you've gathered, just guarantees that you get a plant that grows buds, well, that is unless you stress it out and it hermies on you.  With a regular, you are rolling the dice with regards to whether the plant is female or male.  If you are interested in playing around with breeding, then you'll need regulars in hopes of getting a strong male pheno that you want to collect pollen from

I'm sure others have POVs to share here, so I'll shut up and let others chime in!


----------



## BoCoGrow (Mar 21, 2021)

BoCoGrow said:


> Can't comment on the CMH light.  I'm running an LED that is pulling ~260 watts when the intensity is dialed down to 40% during the seedling stage.  RE the seed/plant type, it just comes down to what you're trying to accomplish.
> 
> Autos grow fast (8-12 weeks on average), and they tend to stay compact so they are good for stealth grows or any situation when the amount of available height is a concern (that is unless you are growing an XXL strain such as Dutch Passion's Ultimate auto strain).  Autos flower based on age and not on light schedule, so you don't need separate veg and flower tents, nor do you have to worry about light leakage into your tent with photos.  You can grow autos on a 24 lights on schedule if you want, though 20/4 and 18/6 are often recommended such that the plant has some lights out time to rest.  Something to keep in mind is that autoflowers can be more sensitive to nutrients (some strains like to chow down) but the general guidance is to start feeding nutes at 50% dosage since giving it more is a lot easier than trying to fix an auto with nute burn.
> 
> ...



One additional note about autos is that if you screw up somehow and stress them out, you may not be able to recover before the plants die off, whereas for photos, you can keep them in veg until they've recovered and flip to flower from there.


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 21, 2021)

Again, I appreciate your feedback. I always like to get opinions from multiple growers so I will wait to see what others have to say about the differences and their preferences.

So far, for a beginner who does not know how to tell the difference between a male and a female plant yet; I am very glad I chose Feminized seeds. Once I feel more comfortable, I definitely would like to try those Auto-Flowers as well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2021)

Its easy to tell the sex of a plant when it starts to show. Pistols and Balls definitely look different.


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 22, 2021)

I will have to maybe do some picture comparisons later. I have never  grown any plants for that matter so plant gender and potential pollination were initial concerns of mine.  BUT, I am learning more and more every day. I still have about a week until I start, so hopefully I feel even more prepared by then


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 22, 2021)

Feminized seeds are a good thing , especially if they are from proven genetics...good for first time growers and good for old heads

want some excellent fem seeds try goat and monkey seeds , some folks here know Xochipilli  , dude is totally legit and has the good ****...


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 22, 2021)

I got my seeds from a place called Farmers Lab, I havent heard much about them but I am hoping so I am hoping good results


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

I know Xochipilli, Good dude.  Smoked with him at a gathering a few years back.  I think you were there as well Big.  Last time I heard from him he had 40acres in Southern Colo.  Living in a trailer in the mud.  I think he left Colo and I haven't heard from him since.


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 22, 2021)

I would love to find like  a Homesteaders Village/ Town where everyone is off-grid but has a little community that produces everything they need.  That would be dope.


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

MrPicklesCC said:


> I would love to find like  a Homesteaders Village/ Town where everyone is off-grid but has a little community that produces everything they need.  That would be dope.


Talk to Big Sur.  He has a rental exactly as you described.


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 23, 2021)

Germination is done in total darkness, correct? 

I have revised my plan and now plan to soak the seeds for 24hrs, then plant them start into a seed starter soil mix. 

So, at what point do I introduce Light? As soon as they have sprouted? As soon as they are in the seedling stage do I start vegetative light cycle? (18 on and 6 off?)

I tend to over- complicate things but I feel it is better to ask than to potentially ruin things by refusing to ask for help and admit ignorance. Should be ready to start Germinating any day now!


----------



## pute (Mar 23, 2021)

MrPicklesCC said:


> Germination is done in total darkness, correct?
> 
> I have revised my plan and now plan to soak the seeds for 24hrs, then plant them start into a seed starter soil mix.
> 
> ...




Yup, you do over complicate things.  I never worry about light during germinating.  We all have our way of doing it.  I put seeds into a rapid rooter and in the dome under T5's.  Can't remember having one not take.  

This is a frciken weed guys.  Why do beginners always over think things.  I am just about to do that with tomato's .  This is easy unless you make it hard.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> I know Xochipilli, Good dude.  Smoked with him at a gathering a few years back.  I think you were there as well Big.  Last time I heard from him he had 40acres in Southern Colo.  Living in a trailer in the mud.  I think he left Colo and I haven't heard from him since.



nope , that is not XO...

Xo is a Doctor , has a clinic and treats patients , and grows and breeds many strandivars , and he is back East , to my knowledge XO has never attended any gatherings in Colorado and I’ve never met him personally , ive know him for over 10 years and we have swapped a lot of genetics

i wonder who you are talking about?....


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> Talk to Big Sur.  He has a rental exactly as you described.



no homesteaders villages out here , just ranchers and poor dirt farmers...there is no farmers market , just a small grocery store that’s open part time...

does anyone see any homesteaders villages out here?...


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> Yup, you do over complicate things.  I never worry about light during germinating.  We all have our way of doing it.  I put seeds into a rapid rooter and in the dome under T5's.  Can't remember having one not take.
> 
> This is a frciken weed guys.  Why do beginners always over think things.  I am just about to do that with tomato's .  This is easy unless you make it hard.



It is funny. I ran into the same thing when I grew Mushrooms for years. I think it is something that cultivators naturally do to make themselves seem more intelligent and skilled to the beginner.  People made growing mushrooms sound impossible at first but it turned out to be really easy as well for someone who took time to do research and follow instructions

I know I am doing that with this as well but I do like to cover all my basis and make sure I am prepared.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> no homesteaders villages out here , just ranchers and poor dirt farmers...there is no farmers market , just a small grocery store that’s open part time...
> 
> does anyone see any homesteaders villages out here?...
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like you use carbon filters I'm guessing


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2021)

MrPicklesCC said:


> It is funny. I ran into the same thing when I grew Mushrooms for years. I think it is something that cultivators naturally do to make themselves seem more intelligent and skilled to the beginner.  People made growing mushrooms sound impossible at first but it turned out to be really easy as well for someone who took time to do research and follow instructions
> 
> I know I am doing that with this as well but I do like to cover all my basis and make sure I am prepared.


So,,how do you grow those Mushrooms? Im interested in micro dosing. Dont you have to have complete darkness or something?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 24, 2021)

We need a shroom tut


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes mushrooms grow in darkness until they are ready to "flush," which is harvest. They also only take about 2 months start to finish

but in a nutshell, you sterilize bird seed in a pressure cooker and then shoot mushroom spores into the jars and let them colonize. once colonized, cover in coco coir and let them sprout

I havent done a mushroom tek in years. I was actually thinking about doing a small hobby grow in the near future


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2021)

You need to do a step by step thread on it sometimes.


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> You need to do a step by step thread on it sometimes.



It wont be while I live at this house. I just dont have the space. I dont really have enough space for this 3x3 Grow Tent either but I have managed to squeeze it in. The wife is already a little miffed at how much space my grow and grow supplies are consuming haha

But you have my word, if ya'll help me get through my first grow, I will do a complete DIY Mushroom Tek, beginners friendly


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2021)

No i dont mean you to do it. I mean give a step by step on how.


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 24, 2021)

Well, if I am going to do a Step-by-Step How-To Guide, then I might as well actually do it and provide pictures of each step. I can explain things but I find having pictures makes things much much easier.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2021)

Cool.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 25, 2021)

Would love to see also having never attempted growing shrooms myself
At my age I would be afraid to do a large dose, I may go crazy and run naked through the streets
And that would not be fair to anyone.


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 25, 2021)

Hahaha, Set and Setting are everything. 

I have never been one to dose in public or any "uncontrolled," environment. Pretty sure all my trips have occurred in the confines of my house/yard/patio. I did trip out in the woods once, that was a good time but I could see how that could turn negative quick for someone inexperienced lol

Free Micro Doses for everyone! lol


----------



## archtype111 (Mar 25, 2021)

The only downside that I have ever had with mushrooms is looking a little simple with a constant huge grin on my face.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh I did them in public yrs ago and went to a movie. Best movie of my life, it was Outland with Sean Connery
Man I was in that movie that night , last time I ever used.


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 25, 2021)

I would have to take a very very small dose to even consider leaving the safe/controlled confines of my home

Maybe when Avatar 2 comes out......


----------



## sharonp (Mar 26, 2021)

MrPicklesCC said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I am a first time cultivator in the research phase of my first grow. I am wondering how people feel about the different types of seeds on the market. The pros and cons of each; Auto-Flower vs. Feminized vs. "Regular"
> 
> ...


I used a 65 watt LED grow light bulb in one of the clip on lights for seedlings for a couple days. I only had three plants though. You don't need a lot of light at first. I am still fairly new to growing and have used jiffy pellets in one of their greenhouses. Now, I can use seed starter soil.  Maybe, some people understand growing right away, but it has taken me a couple of grows and I am still learning. I like getting Black Gold Organic potting soil because it doesn't have a lot of added nutrients. I can do that for my few plants, but if somebody is growing a lot of plants that might be impractical. Watch out if you buy soil in bigger bags with mulch in it, I had problems with fungus gnats in Miracle Grow Performance Organic.


----------

